
Startups should think big and start small - jamesjyu
http://www.jamesyu.org/2012/11/18/startups-should-think-big-and-start-small/
======
BerislavLopac
I have only recently discovered Gall's law, and was surprised to realize that
what I've been doing with my project for about a year actually has a name.

Edit: Forgot the link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gall%27s_law>

------
hakcermani
Well said james.

